# Just bought a pre-rooted Droid Charge - halp?!



## Sdeph5200 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi, first time post, but long time creeper on the forums. I finally made the plunge and bought a charge, but I decided to purchase one second hand at a really good price with some nice extras and it came pre-rooted with a custom ROM installed.

The only problem is that the guy I bought it from had his friend root it, so he has no idea what all has been put on the phone. Is there a way to find out what customizations have been done? Honestly the phone runs fine so a part of me is thinking it might be best to leave well enough alone, but curiousity has the best of me.

Thanks for any help you can offer, sorry for the noob question.


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

there's not really much you can do to tell except what the rom looks like or what it says in the about phone section of settings... baseband? kernel? froyo or GB?

Sent from my Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

anoninja118 said:


> there's not really much you can do to tell except what the rom looks like or what it says in the about phone section of settings... baseband? kernel? froyo or GB?
> 
> Sent from my Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


This

Also, if you can post a screenshot from the phone, we might be able to tell something about it from the theme, depending on how much they customized it.


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

I have a frosty beer that says since it's a bunch of people who don't have a clue what they're doing or what was done to the phone, it's running humble 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

"wyllic said:


> I have a frosty beer that says since it's a bunch of people who don't have a clue what they're doing or what was done to the phone, it's running humble
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


lol i'd be surprised if this wasn't true

Sent from my Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Dance Pony (Sep 5, 2011)

"wyllic said:


> I have a frosty beer that says since it's a bunch of people who don't have a clue what they're doing or what was done to the phone, it's running humble
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


So whats up with the humble hate?? I thought it was a decent rom.. And I had good experiances with it. Excluding 1.6 which I'm almost certain ruined my 1st charge. Up untill infinity was relesed humble was my fav


----------



## Sdeph5200 (Oct 2, 2011)

Ok I've got a few screenshots here, sorry for the late reply, and thanks for all the responses.

View attachment 3404


----------



## Sdeph5200 (Oct 2, 2011)

The news app was already set that way I swear lol. Hilarious that it happened to catch at that moment. So any ideas on what it could be running? And how safe would it be to tear it all down and build from scratch?


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sdeph5200 said:


> The news app was already set that way I swear lol. Hilarious that it happened to catch at that moment. So any ideas on what it could be running? And how safe would it be to tear it all down and build from scratch?


Looks like it could be Eclipse. What versions are you seeing in About Phone?

You can easily just wipe and start over from anywhere. You can either load stock EE4 Froyo or EP1W Gingerbread and go from there.


----------



## Sdeph5200 (Oct 2, 2011)

Kernal version 2.6.32.9 se.infra @sei28#1

Build number SCH-I510.EE4

yea im noticing that a lot is missing from the phone. For one thing no market at all and al market links say unautherized. Is it very difficult to flash back to basic? Im new to mobile phone modding, but my technical ability is pretty decent. I could google but it semester you guys are quiteba resource on this.information. the guide to getinf started doesn't mention flashing back to clean without cwm(or if it did I missed it.

Thanks again for the great help guys


----------



## Sdeph5200 (Oct 2, 2011)

Typing on this thing is gonna take some getting used to. I've been using a pplixi and a bb tour lol. First android phone I've owned


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

Here's a link to a getting started guide: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...de.-Everything-How-To.-Rom-Kernels-Radios-CWM

Read that a few times, and if you have any questions, let us know.


----------



## Sdeph5200 (Oct 2, 2011)

Alright I've booted into CWM Voodo Lagfix Recovery v3.2.0.1

From here I'm assuming I should choose to Wipe data/factory reset correct? I'm just confirming before I do this. I don't want to risk my new baby too much =D


----------



## Sdeph5200 (Oct 2, 2011)

Actually is it possible for me to just download the new rom I want to use and just install it from this menu? Or is it best practice to wipe and then start fresh?


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

that is Gummy 2.0 FE judging by the fact that its froyo and the look of the status bar and Gummy launcher2... this means you have voodoo lagfix and CWM so you could flash any other rom you want in CWM or you could Odin another rom or back to stock no problem

Sent from my Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

I'd like to note as well that 3.2.01 is a pretty old CWM release. It will work, but I recall "Go Back" being a bit touchy on that version. If you can get there though, you can pretty much flash any rom you want. Any time you install a new ROM, you need to do Wipe data/factory reset. Copy the CWM compatible zip file to your sdcard and choose the option to install from a zip, pick the file, and let it do its work.


----------



## Sdeph5200 (Oct 2, 2011)

Ok so I've told it to wipe data/factory reset from CWM, and its been about 20-25 minutes and it appears stuck on Formatting /sdcard/.android_secure.

From poking around I've read that I should probably use Odin at this point, but I wanted to check in and see if anyone else had that experience on their Charge before doing that. Also I need to find a link to Odin that isn't blocked by my work lol.


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

Does your work block dropbox? I can upload Odin for you

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdeph5200 (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you, but they do. If you could send it to me via email [email protected] I can download it on my work blackberry and xfer it to my laptop.

Thanks a lot for all the help guys


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

Sent

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdeph5200 (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks, I appreciate it. I took the battery out of the Droid Charge and booted it back up and it worked fine. The wipe data/restore factory must've worked but just frozen at the end. I'll still use that ODIN to do the new flash so thank you very much.


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

Anytime

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdeph5200 (Oct 2, 2011)

Just an update, I got everything up and running last night when I got home. I'm currently running Gummycharged GBE 2.0 on my Droid Charge, and I'm loving it!

Thanks again everyone for all your help!


----------



## Mrtruckincowboy (Aug 23, 2011)

glad it worked out for ya man


----------

